# Anyone else update to iOS5?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It keeps telling me I dont have permission to d/l the file, to check my network connection??????? WTH?????????


Obviously connection works fine... since Im on the net posting... lol


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I tried downloading a manual , was real slow but was able to get it might be on the sever side


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

UH..... Im talking about the new iPhone software update.................................


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh , lol with out my glasses thought * iOS5 was loss my bad *


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm getting ready to download iOS 5 now. I'll let you know if I have any problems. Have you already downloaded iTunes version 10.5? You must have 10.5 in order to d/l iOS 5.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, big download/update. Got iTunes 10.5 downloaded...waiting on iSO 5 now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I updated itunes this morning. I have it on my work PC so I can't really try again at home tonight. Guess I'll have to try again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anybody know if I can update my iPhone if it has been jailbroken?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

nathen53 said:


> Anybody know if I can update my iPhone if it has been jailbroken?


Nope. I'm still on 4.2.1 jailbroken :rockn: If you update it'll unjailbreak


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I just finished up the upgrade


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its swamped to heck. this happens every huge release (new phone or new OS)
you all are not alone in having problems upgrading
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/10/12/many-seeing-error-3200-trying-to-upgrade-to-ios-5/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sucks. I'm gonna try again this afternoon.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I tried last night, but my computer took about 10 minutes to open itunes, then it took like 30 minutes to back up my phone, then I found out I needed to update itunes, so I gave up.. my wife updated itunes today, so I'll try again when I get home...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seems like it's a security setting here at work........................ Appears to be my problem. *SIGH*


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i hear that you can jailbreak IOS5. if this is the case i will be upgrading from 4.2.1


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

downloading the update as I type.. 3rd attempt... LOL


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i hear that you can jailbreak IOS5. if this is the case i will be upgrading from 4.2.1


Tethered for now!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sanative said:


> Tethered for now!


well that sucks. not going to upgrade till they have an un-tethered jailbreak for it.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> well that sucks. not going to upgrade till they have an un-tethered jailbreak for it.


Same here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

updated last night.... Was aggrivating b/c I normally do it here at work. So I had to "transfer purchases" to itunes at home, which messed up all my apps, so I had to re organize them, then it took 3 hours to d/l the update over our slow DSL, but only took like 30min to update the phone... sweet... now I just gotta learn how to customize that pull down menu thing.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> updated last night.... Was aggrivating b/c I normally do it here at work. So I had to "transfer purchases" to itunes at home, which messed up all my apps, so I had to re organize them, then it took 3 hours to d/l the update over our slow DSL, but only took like 30min to update the phone... sweet... now I just gotta learn how to customize that pull down menu thing.


It's a pretty cool update. I'm still getting use to the changes. Really like the way it delivers notifications now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah im playing with that still. the banner thing is cool, doesnt pop up that big alert when you're trying to do something. I still dont have iCloud turned on. I dont have any other devices so..... dont really see a need yet other than backing up feature.. But, it only backes up when phone is locked, pluged up, and on wireless... and that doenst happen much b/c when i plug it up at home it's usually not connected to wireless.


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

I like how u can access the camera from lock screen and also use the volume-up button for shutter. Notifications are nice too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I forgot about that! just tried it... nice!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the fact you can have photo albums and rotate/crop photos...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah. Well I had apps for that already but ;-) lol.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah. Well I had apps for that already but ;-) lol.


well, i had the app to crop/rotate, but didn't know of one for the albums... but anyway, now it's right in the phone, so I don't have to open another app... :flames:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet. I'll have to try it out.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the sound when you tweet a photo is tight


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol yeah the sound in the list is "tweet" haha.


----------

